# $50 for a makeover??



## Stephie Baby (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok. I went to the MAC store today to schedule my makeover for my birthday. I thought I was going to have to purchase $50 in products to get it, which isn't a big deal. I already planned on doing that. Anyway, when I talked to the MA about it, she said the "sitting fee" would cost $50 and I get a free mascara and face chart. I was thinking wth!! Anyway, I decided not to schedule till I went to the MAC counter in Macy's. I asked one of the MA's in Macy's about it and she said its suppose to be $50 in products. She didn't know why they were charging that at the main store. So I guess my money is going to go to the counter instead of the store. I'd rather spend $50 on MAC than just make up for a day. Does anyone know if all the MAC stores do this or what??


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: $50 for a makeover????????????????????*

I know the MAC store I go to doesn't do that.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 4, 2008)

I just read on the MAC Makeover thread about another MAC charging the same way. An MA replied and said it was a make up lesson or something. Idk why that lady would have thought I wanted that. I just said I need to schedule a regular appointment. I wonder if she thought I needed a lesson. YIKES! Lol..


----------



## Flammable (Apr 4, 2008)

MAC freestanding stores in Toronto charge $50 for the makeover and you get to keep the mascara (new) whereas MAC counters charge $45 redeemable in products.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 4, 2008)

A MAC store's policy is that it's suppose to charge a 50$ fee for a makeover, and you get a mascara with it. A counter is different, the fee comes with products. With that said, Simply Elegant, I find it weird that your store doesn't follow that policy, but then again it might vary from one region to another.


----------



## amoona (Apr 4, 2008)

Yea MAC stores charge for the application and MAC counters have a "reservation fee" which is redeemable in product.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 4, 2008)

Booo! Lol. Thats no fair. Oh well... I guess I'll have to shop at both then. They only sell the refill pans at actual stores correct?


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Booo! Lol. Thats no fair. Oh well... I guess I'll have to shop at both then. They only sell the refill pans at actual stores correct?_

 
correct


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 4, 2008)

mac stores do two things 
they charge 50 for appointments which is with a mac certified artist and youre paying the fee b/c it happens in a private makeup room where it is only the artist and you it is a service...

mac stores have lessons which depending on where your live i think are from 90-110 bucks and that is 1.5 hours with a lesson certified artist this is something you book when you want to learn specifics or have tons of questions and want to try a couple different thing out all in one go...when lessons are booked youll recieve 30% off everything you purchase for teh next 30 days....lessons seriously pay for themselves b/c you get a pretty good discount and once again lessons are done in a private makeup room

partnered locations do a "promise to purchase 40-55" and this is b/c it isn't a certified artist anyone on the floor can do these appointments...there is no service charge du to the fact that the artist may have to leave during the appointment to help customers and it isn't a true service


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 4, 2008)

I was always told that MAC PRO stores charge 50 for the makeover and u get a mascara 
and counters and stores its free with the purchase of 40-50 bucks
HTH


----------



## lsperry (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Ok. I went to the MAC store today to schedule my makeover for my birthday. I thought I was going to have to purchase $50 in products to get it, which isn't a big deal. I already planned on doing that. Anyway, when I talked to the MA about it, she said the "sitting fee" would cost $50 and I get a free mascara and face chart. I was thinking wth!! Anyway, I decided not to schedule till I went to the MAC counter in Macy's. I asked one of the MA's in Macy's about it and she said its suppose to be $50 in products. She didn't know why they were charging that at the main store. So I guess my money is going to go to the counter instead of the store. I'd rather spend $50 on MAC than just make up for a day. Does anyone know if all the MAC stores do this or what??_

 
Read this thread; it provides some more information about the $50 charge.
http://specktra.net/f276/50-min-purc...-demand-92352/


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_MAC freestanding stores in Toronto charge $50 for the makeover and you get to keep the mascara (new) whereas MAC counters charge $45 redeemable in products._

 
Yeah, I found that out recently when I went to MAC pro... I was a bit surprised, but I've decided to save up for the lesson instead (I think you get to keep the mascara from that too?).  The 30% off really caught me attention!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gisselle* 

 
_I was always told that MAC PRO stores charge 50 for the makeover and u get a mascara 
and counters and stores its free with the purchase of 40-50 bucks
HTH_

 
I don't think its a PRO store. Chicago is getting one sometime this month though. YAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wonder if they are going to close down that store because the Pro store is going to be fairly close to it.


----------

